# [SOLVED] Samsung Galaxy S7 recognition in XFCE Thunar

## victorsk

Hello everyone,

I've got a well-tuned XFCE system on my work laptop but the only problem is that my Samsung Galaxy S7 is not being reconized by Thunar.  I tried all possible approaches and have no more ideas left and need advise on how to make it work.

These are the approaches I tried:

- installed most of the software (mtpfs, gvfs, simple-mtpfs)  from this site: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/MTP pertaining to XFCE (not KDE)

- installed thunar-volman and checked all configuration checkboxes in Advanced setting for connected devices to be recognized

- Configured kernel to use FUSE not as module but as complete install

- Activated most of new USB support (USB 3.0, tablets, other USB devices) in kernel configuration.  Re-compiled this kernel version 4.12.3.

- After adding more USB support to kernel configuration, my device is recongized by the system:

```

dmesg

....

[ 1634.554786] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 12

[ 1637.798933] usb 1-1.3: new high-speed USB device number 13 using ehci-pci

[ 1637.879090] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=6860

[ 1637.879094] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4

[ 1637.879096] usb 1-1.3: Product: SAMSUNG_Android

[ 1637.879097] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: SAMSUNG

[ 1637.879099] usb 1-1.3: SerialNumber: <removed for security reasons>

[ 1637.880353] cdc_acm 1-1.3:1.1: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

```

Hence, the system is recognizing Android hardware, all software I could think of relating to moutning Android device is installed, but the device is just not being automatically mounted in Thunar   :Shocked:    The result I am looking for is for a popup message to appear asking me to allow or deny connection to the Android device - this behavior happened in other distributions I used where my Android device was automatically recognized.  However, in my gentoo system, I am getting message: 

"Attention the connected device is unable to access data on this device"

Could somebody please advise on how to fix this issue?

Thank you,

Victor.Last edited by victorsk on Mon Jul 31, 2017 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

it may depend on how Android on your cellular show the Usb connexion to the other part of the link, here Gentoo. You have several choices, Mtp multimedia, Ptp photos, charging only and Cdrom. The point of the mine is on Mtp multimedia and Thunar mount it automatically.

A possible cause can be that you do not have the permissions to mount the Android device. Maybe try

```
sudo thunar
```

for test only to see if your Android device is mounted automatically when you access it with Thunar. If yes, you probably have to add your user to the appropriate group.

It look like if your Android Usb connexion is seen by Gentoo as a Usb modem or an Ethernet wired card because ttyACM0 is generally for this purpose. The output of

```
lsusb
```

can be of an help.

----------

## victorsk

Hi,

Thank you for the message.  I just installed usbutils to get lsusb working.  This is its printout:

```

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 064e:812e Suyin Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0cf3:0036 Atheros Communications, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c05a Logitech, Inc. M90/M100 Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 018: ID 04e8:6860 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II], GT-I9300 Phone [Galaxy S III], GT-P7500 [Galaxy Tab 10.1] , GT-I9500 [Galaxy S 4]

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05ac:12a8 Apple, Inc. iPhone5/5C/5S  <- note: I also have iPhone attached which is not recognized

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

I ran 'sudo thunar' as you suggested however I didn't see Android mounted there.

I then went back here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/MTPfs and followed steps, added me as user to 'plugdev' group and this is the trace I am getting after running "mtpfs ~/AndroidDevice"

```

Listing raw device(s)

Device 0 (VID=04e8 and PID=6860) is a Samsung Galaxy models (MTP).

   Found 1 device(s):

   Samsung: Galaxy models (MTP) (04e8:6860) @ bus 1, dev 20

Attempting to connect device

LIBMTP ERROR: couldnt parse extension samsung.com/devicestatus:0

Listing File Information on Device with name: Samsung Galaxy S7 edge

fuse: failed to exec fusermount: No such file or directory

```

Tried with 'sudo mtpfs ~/AndroidDevice'

```

Listing raw device(s)

Device 0 (VID=04e8 and PID=6860) is a Samsung Galaxy models (MTP).

   Found 1 device(s):

   Samsung: Galaxy models (MTP) (04e8:6860) @ bus 1, dev 20

Attempting to connect device

LIBMTP ERROR: couldnt parse extension samsung.com/devicestatus:0

Listing File Information on Device with name: Samsung Galaxy S7 edge

```

I do get allow/deny popup message on my android and I see AndrodDevice folder in Thunar, however the AndroidDevice folder is completely empty.

----------

## victorsk

Hello everyone,

Quick update: I've just installed new Gentoo system with plasma-meta DE 5.10.4 and Dolphin file manager.  I've added 'mtp' USE flag in addition to those specified in documentation for plasma KDE.   My Galaxy S7 device is now being recognized perfectly by the file manager  :Very Happy:    (though I still haven't figured out how to make it work in XFCE).

----------

## Irre

Why connect via usb? I installed an ftp-server app. Via WiFi it is then easy to shuffle files between phone and PC.

----------

## victorsk

 *Irre wrote:*   

> Why connect via usb? I installed an ftp-server app. Via WiFi it is then easy to shuffle files between phone and PC.

 

Hi,

Thanks for them message.  I will try your advise on my work laptop running XFCE when I am in the office.  I think it's generally a good idea to activate as much USB support as possible on the kernel because you never know what hardware will be used down the road (like printers, cameras, etc.).  My new Gentoo kde-plasma installation detected my android phone on USB right away with all the USB support in the kernel turned on.

Thanks,

Victor.

----------

## victorsk

Using file transfer over FTP was the solution for me, thank you.

----------

